# funny stories



## mr.king (Jan 13, 2009)

So I haven't been on the forum for a couple of days so I have some stories to share. The other mornin I wake up took my tegu out of his taank bc i started letting him roam around my room all day which he loves, and I look into his tank and there is a weed plant growing in my tank haha. I guess it's just from me throwing seeds around my tank must be a good place to be if it can sustain plant life. Also there have been many a face bitting incidents with the extreme black and white like you can just be laying down and she'll coming running up and bit you in the face. She bit me in my nose a couple of hours ago and then a few days ago bit one of my roommates in the lip and eye. I don't know why she would be doing stuff like this like she won' t really bit your fingers even though she almost got like the webbing between my thumb and index finger but i think she was just hungry that time bc it was in the morning. Are extreme b&w usually this aggressive I've never heard of anyone else having any problems like this with them. I don't know......


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you talking about Extreme Giants, or normal Black and Whites? I have never had any of my tegus try to attack me in the face, but I don't really let them too close to it either. Maybe your tegu knows that is your eating end and is acting defensive.


----------



## Tux (Jan 14, 2009)

Also how old is your tegu, I know as babies any species can be nippy, I wouldn't recommend letting her get close enough for a make out session, as she gets older that could end extremely badly.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 14, 2009)

Plus, eyes and lips are generally moving and shiny, so they attract attention. Agreed, I wouldn't get it too near anyone's face.


----------



## mr.king (Jan 14, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Are you talking about Extreme Giants, or normal Black and Whites? I have never had any of my tegus try to attack me in the face, but I don't really let them too close to it either. Maybe your tegu knows that is your eating end and is acting defensive.



Ya Bobby its one of your extreme giants my roommate got her from you like 2 months ago bc his last B&W broke its neck jumping off the bed. I don't even really let her next to my face she'll run up and just bit you right in the face shes crazy she also looooooves to fight inanimate objects lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds like you need to remove the weeds from her enclosure, and stop smoking around her; the second hand smoke might be affecting her and might have her feeling paranoid.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jan 14, 2009)

lol, funny stuff!


----------



## mr.king (Jan 14, 2009)

Well I found the plant in my reds tank hes in a different room hes fine actually starting to get much more tame which im happy about and i did remove the plant from his tank.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 14, 2009)

Now out of pure curiosity here. Are we talking about a plant that happens to be a "weed" or the actual drug weed/pot ?

If its the actual drug, I'm wondering why the h*ll your trying plant weed in your tegus cage?! That has to be one of the stupid things I've ever heard...

Like Bobby said, remove the plant. It's not healthy for the tegu and also don't smoke in the animals area. I'm just wondering how the tegu's lungs are holding out. 

By the looks of it the tegu might be lucky enough to score some special homemade brownies...

Spencer


----------



## mr.king (Jan 14, 2009)

i clearly know that its not a good idea which is y i took it out when i found it it grew from me juss chuckin seeds around my room the circulation in my room is pretty good so second hand wouldnt be and issue and now im talkin about my red which isnt the one that bit me in the face lol


----------



## Markie (Jan 15, 2009)

Good circulation or not, why risk it? I still think it's not a very good idea to do that around any kind of animal, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## mr.king (Jan 15, 2009)

ya probably is i don't find it to find it to be a problem my tegu is active and very healthy.....so blah


----------



## Markie (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok.. I just feel sorry for your tegu.


----------



## Tux (Jan 16, 2009)

It can't be good for a reptiles respiratory system and considering the 1st tegu broke it's neck I have to be weary of the situation, is it not possible to partake in such activities away from the animals?


----------

